# Framing a basement corner



## griffinst (Mar 3, 2011)

how do you frame a corner in a basement? Where do I start my first stud so when I create the frame corner all my stud marks down the wall are 16" OC?


----------



## rubberhead (Mar 3, 2011)

This is assuming you are using 2x6. If you are using 2X4 the 5-1/2 measurment would be 3-1/2. You can also turn the second stud on the left wall 90 degrees so that it forms an L with the first one and still creates drywall backing. This will allow you to insulate more easily. Hope that makes sense.

edit: The spacing on the third stud in on the left wall is actually in the wrong spot. The studs should sit so that any 16" incriment will land directly in the center of a stud. In this diagram it would land on the edge of the stud. I will try to find or make a better diagram, but this might get you going in the right direction.


----------



## griffinst (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the diagram. I'm using 2x4's. I'm going to do it this way. http://images.meredith.com/diy/images/2009/02/p_SCDW_053_01b.jpg


----------



## griffinst (Mar 3, 2011)

I noticed that depending on which sheet of drywall you overlap on the inside corner it will NOT be 16" OC. So the studs should actually be 16" OC from where the drywall actually starts, not from the beginning of the stud. Correct?


----------



## rubberhead (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah that's a really good point, you can save yourself some cutting by accounting for the thickness of the drywall.


----------



## JCarsten (Jul 6, 2010)

rubberhead said:


> If you are planning to insulate the wall, the second stud on the first wall should be turned flat- so that you can reach behind and insulate and still have a backer for sheetrock.
> 
> Jason Myrlie
> www.jcarstenhomes.com


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

..........what Carsten said........


----------



## JCarsten (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice visual old guy!

Thanks


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

One other thing not really asked, but relates to your project framing. You should pop a line on the floor out about 4 to 5 inches and the wall 90º to it. Then check to sure your square. It makes it a lot easier on a lot of the stuff you will be doing if things are square and plumb. Not many basements are going to be truely square.


----------



## griffinst (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Everyone:

Yes I already chalked the lines 5" away from the foundation walls and used a plumb bob to transfer the lines to the joists and used the 3-4-5 method to square everything. Regarding the insulation, I doesn't matter as I'm installing 3/4" polystyrene glued to the foundation walls and then framing over them. Also my foundation has 1" polystyrene on the outside of the foundation along with the watchdog waterproofing spray. I talked to the inspector and he said by code I don't have to add any insulation on the inside, but I want to make it nice and warm so I hope added insulation helps.

On another note I was thinking about installing the BARRICADE subfloor system. http://www.ovrx.com/basement-flooring.html Any pro's / cons or advice anyone has on this? Is it pointless insulating the walls if I'm not insulating the floor?


----------

